# ipad vidéo pc



## Fraff (29 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
je voudrais envoyer mon ipad sur le vidéoprojecteur dans ma classe. J'ai déjà posé une question avec appletv et airport sur le forum apple tv mais je pense avoir une solution beaucoup moins cher.
Sachant que dans toutes les classes j'ai un ordi branché par ethernet sur internet et relié au vidéo en permanence mais pas de wifi, est-ce que je peux faire une liaison wifi avec une clé usb wifi sur l'ordi puis utiliser airserver pour envoyer l'écran de mon ipad sur le vidéo ? je pense que oui.
Ma question est : est-ce facile à paramétrer ? dois je le faire a chaque fois que je connecte ma clé wifi ? est ce que j'aurai aussi internet sur mon ipad ou juste la liaison wifi pc ipad ?
Quelqu'un a -t-il testé ?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Juin 2013)

Ouf !
Là ça commence à relever de la bidouille...
Il va donc falloir régler la vidéo pour que ton vidéo projecteur soit défini comme la sortie vidéo principale.
Par ailleurs il faut acheter et installer Airserveur (pour pour permettre la réception AirPlay sur ton mac, ce qui n'est pas possible de base).
Enfin, il faut créer un réseau à partir de ton mac (créer un réseau dans le menu wifi). C'est peut-être le truc qui va coincer avec Airserveur : ça fonctionne pas toujours très bien ces réseaux crées par le Mac, je sais pas pourquoi.

Sinon, oui, en principe ton iPad aura accès au net au travers du réseau wifi créé par le Mac, s'il est lui même connecté au web.

J'ai pas testé...


----------

